# bowfishing expenses



## mizuno24jad (Jun 22, 2011)

about how much would a decent bowfishing bow setup run me?


----------



## Brianf (Jun 22, 2011)

Recurve bow $150 to $200
Reel $ 40 to 100
Reel seat $ 40
Arrows $ 15 each
Compound bows are more expensive say $ 400


----------



## castandblast (Jun 22, 2011)

if I had a dollar back from each and every time I have said "im not spending any more on bowfishing" I would have a thousand dollars. Most of this is because I am constantly doing upgrades to my boat. Get you a bow, reel, and arrows and find a friend with a boat. Much cheaper to pich in on gas!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 22, 2011)

Cuda 239 @ backwater
Muzzy Kit 99.99 i believe @ backwater

thats all ull ever need


----------



## insane04 (Jun 22, 2011)

which muzzy kit?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 23, 2011)

It get more and more expensive the more you do it!! I got a $20 bow at a garage sale and ordered a retriver and a few arrows to get started. you can get a set up for $100-$150 easy. might not be the best in the world but it will be enough to get ya addicted


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jun 23, 2011)

i have a compound bow i use for deer huntin could i just buy stuff to set it up for bowfishing?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 23, 2011)

u could...i put i would run maybe a max of 45 pounds...trust me u pull it back enough ur arm will be falling off


----------

